# Good news about FET in BBC report today!



## Angelat (Nov 27, 2006)

Just copied this from the BBC news site today:   

"Frozen is better than fresh when it comes to transplanting embryos in IVF treatment, a study shows. 

Danish scientists found babies born after a frozen embryo was thawed and implanted had higher birth weights than those born from fresh embryos. 

The study of over 19,000 babies also found no added risk of birth defects. 

A European fertility conference heard frozen embryo babies did better because only the most robust embryos survived the freezing and thawing process."  cont...

Check out the whole story on the BBC news website www.news.bbc.co.uk - look under the 'HEALTH' section!

Happy reading


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks angelat,

good luck for your test date!!  

wishing x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Angelat that news is fantastic!

Spinny 
xxx


----------



## babypls (Dec 27, 2007)

Thnx for that. Good to hear any good news.


----------

